# for those who read my rude description on bluelovers thread...



## Ponies4Paige (Jul 21, 2009)

ok i was mad and tired and i took it all out on her and Blue. i apologized and were cool now so please dont think im a bad person or anything i was just having a bad day ok?.......yeah i saw those posts about me on her thread and honestly i dont blame yall whatsoever about those things you said because what i posted was rude, hurtful, unneccesary, an immature.......but i DO want to thank all of you(except ladybugsgirl because she did excactly this) that even though you posted those things about me, you didnt get into my buissness and e-mail me about how rude and hurtful i was. and that you didnt cus me out and tell me that i was a bad person and that i had an ugly horse(even though she didnt even see my horse in the 1st place) so just wanted to clear everything up for yall

thanks for understanding (hopefully) :],
Paige


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

It's all good  We all have those days.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Good for you for apologizing ...sometimes that shows more maturity to do just that! Hope you are having a better night.


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Thats nice to apologise.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Yes, what you said was rude, but this takes alot of courage; to apologize publicly...Kudos


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

That was very noble of you Paige:wink:

Just hopefully it don't happen again 
Good on you!
You have my respect for apologizing like that.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Well it's nice to see that you were able to be a better person and say sorry. Kudos! 

I make it my rule to stay away from the horse forum when I just feel like ripping people apart.


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

i'm glad you apologised,
but there really is no excuse for poor self control like that- it would be like being frustrated with work and coming home and taking it out on your horse- he didn't do anything wrong and has no idea why u treated him like that, so why hurt him?
i still respect you for apologising though, it shows a bit of maturity


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Good just dont let it happen again....


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

It's very nice of you to publicly apologize (and I hope you apologized personally to the OP in that thread). That's not the first post that you have written like that. There have been several times you have been just over the line of being rude and saying things like "you asked and that's the truth." Please try to learn to be a bit more tactful.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ponies4Paige said:


> (except ladybugsgirl because she did excactly this) that even though you posted those things about me, you didnt get into my buissness and e-mail me about how rude and hurtful i was. and that you didnt cus me out and tell me that i was a bad person and that i had an ugly horse(even though she didnt even see my horse in the 1st place)


I think its great you apologized. The above snippet really made it less of a noble act in my eyes though. It makes it seem you just "apologized" to get back at Ladybugsgirl.


----------



## xxxx (Dec 6, 2009)

i didnt see the thread but i respect you for admitting wrong and publicly apologising! well done


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

I know what you're talking about ponies4paige, I had one of those days before and I posted this thread and people where just complaining for no reason and it was suppossed to be a funny thread. So I kinda flew off the handle and acted out, but that was only one time. If your interested to know which thread it was, it was called Dog Riding...you can take a look and see what I mean lol. And the girl I got into it with actually send me a PM and whatnot, so I just apologized on there, even though I wasn't ready and really wanted to see her in person so I could...nevermind, I'm sure you know what I wanted to do though. lol.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I have no idea what happened - lol - I'm so out of the loop.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> There have been several times you have been just over the line of being rude and saying things like "you asked and that's the truth."


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

^This.

Even though it is nice that you apologize, it is NOT the first time you crossed the line..


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

^ no its not the first time.....like the one "she has overgrown feet and has no mucsel tone at ALL sry to b harsh but its the truth" that wasnt nice and it was rude i know you apologized and sry to go off on you but you need to start controling your actions..


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I can't believe that an apology thread is going down hill.

Thank you Ponies4Paige for taking responsibility.


----------

